

Sony CEO Accidentally Reveals Secret Details About iPhone 5 - Garbage
http://mashable.com/2011/04/02/stringer-iphone-5/

======
Johngibb
Why is it newsworthy that the iPhone 5 will have a camera?

~~~
mooism2
It isn't. It's newsworthy that the iPhone 5 will have an 8Mpixel camera. Why?
People love to gossip about secrets.

~~~
baddox
The article never says that the Sony CEO mentioned the 8 megapixel part. As
far as I can tell, that's still just speculation.

------
MatthewDP
Anyone want to bet that the iPhone 5 ends up not having a Sony camera in it?
This reminds me of the CEO of the publishing company that blurted out about
the iPad days before it was going to be released.

~~~
radicaldreamer
Maybe Stringer doesn't really want to sell Apple these parts and is hoping
Apple will switch manufacturers.

They probably didn't refuse right away to protect Sony's reputation as a
supplier to other companies. The OEM and components market seems very
politicized.

------
daimyoyo
The problem I have with this idea is that Apple made such a big deal last year
about the fact that the camera on the iPhone 4 was backlit. Presumably, the
company making those image sensors patented the technology, and wouldn't
license it to SONY. So won't the camera be a step back for Apple? It would
probably be wiser if they kept the camera they use now,(after all, they used
that cheesy 2MP in the original as well as the 3G) and update once the
factories are back online?

~~~
georgemcbay
Everyone is doing backlit CMOS sensors these days. More importantly, Sony
invented the technique in the first place. Thus, it is pretty likely that if
Sony is doing the camera in the iPhone 5 it is still backlit.

------
teamonkey
The link to the iPhone5 seems pretty tenuous to me. Apple has cameras in
virtually all of its desktop, notebook, palmtop and tablet range.

